# Kogi Monitor



## minj (Feb 12, 2008)

Hello Everyone,

I've recently got KOGI monitor.
When I first connected everything it was working fine. Then about 30 minutes after it went blank... just white screen. At the time it went white I was changing the brightness and contrast. Could it be the AC power cord?

What should I do? Resolution matches but I don't know what else to check.

Minj


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

minj said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I've recently got KOGI monitor.
> When I first connected everything it was working fine. Then about 30 minutes after it went blank... just white screen. At the time it went white I was changing the brightness and contrast. Could it be the AC power cord?
> ...


It is not a power cord issue. If it were you would not have ANY picture on you monitor. The "Power" light would be OFF. From what you were doing when you said it quit leads us to believe that the monitor is out of adjustment. Please center all controls, power down and wait a few minutes. Then restart the monitor. DO NOT TOUCH the controls. Let the monitor warm up for at least 10 to 20 minutes.

IF (keyword) you get a picture, i.e. desktop, etc? Then adjust the controls VERY SLOWLY. It's possible you have a bad control.

Let us know what happens.

HTH

Bill


----------



## minj (Feb 12, 2008)

Hello Bill, 

Thank you for your reply. When I turn on the monitor it is just blank white screen which means I can' center all controls. I tried pressing the buttons but nothing shows. 

Without centering all controls I started the monitor and let it warm up for about 30 minutes but nothing happens. 

How should I center the controls with white screen?

Thanks


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

minj said:


> Hello Bill,
> 
> Thank you for your reply. When I turn on the monitor it is just blank white screen which means I can' center all controls. I tried pressing the buttons but nothing shows.
> 
> ...


I'm going assume that you mean the OSD (On Screen Display), correct?

Can you tell me the model number and or the FCC ID number for the monitor. The FCC ID number should be on the data tag on the rear. maybe I can dig up something on this monitor that will help?

Bill


----------



## minj (Feb 12, 2008)

That is right, screen display. 
I don't know which one is FCC ID, but I will right everything that is on the rear tag. 
L5QX 100-240V, 1A, 50-60Hz
Product Configuration:
L5QX-TA-PN23N-2000-KG2
S/N:R5ND21902682
May 2002 D
This device complies with Part 15 of the FCC rules. 
This device compies with Canada ICES^003, Class B

This is all what's on the back. Also, in case, My computer is Dell, Pentium 4. 

Thank you so much for looking it up for me.

Minj


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

minj said:


> That is right, screen display.
> I don't know which one is FCC ID, but I will right everything that is on the rear tag.
> L5QX 100-240V, 1A, 50-60Hz
> Product Configuration:
> ...


Your Monitor is made by GVision. To reset the monitor to factory defaults here is what they recommend:

**** Begin Quote ****

3. How do I reset the monitor to the manufacturer’s default setting?

The easiest way to do this is holding the + and - buttons down on the front panel of the monitor and then turn off the monitor for 3 or 4 seconds. Then turn the monitor on and release the buttons.

Note: Hold the + and - buttons down the entire time until you turn the monitor back on.

****End Quote ****

Lets see if this fixes the problem.

HTH

Bill


----------



## minj (Feb 12, 2008)

Hello Bill, 

it still doesn't work. After reseting the control (I'm assuming it is reset, coz there was no reaction at all) I followed your very first advice but still nothing. 

If there is anything else you can suggest, that would be great. 

Thank you 
minj


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

minj said:


> Hello Bill,
> 
> it still doesn't work. After reseting the control (I'm assuming it is reset, coz there was no reaction at all) I followed your very first advice but still nothing.
> 
> ...


Does ANYTHING happen, visually, when you adjust the controls, i.e. screen flickers dims or brightens? If the answer is yes? Then the monitor is responding to the controls. Now it's time to check the monitor cable. Take a look at the connector. Are there any bent pins? Is there any foreign material in the connector?

If that checks out? Then check the connector on the Computer. Next, check to see if the video card has came out of it's slot on the motherboard. Sometimes when you are installing the video cable from the monitor the pressure will cause the video card to rise up in the rear and become disconnected from the PCI / AGP slot.

Let us know what happens on these checks, ok?

Bill


----------



## TheDarkKnight (Mar 18, 2009)

My Kogi monitor just went out after a couple of years. The picture flickers in when its first turned on. Then it goes to black but if you look closely you can still make out images on the monitor.

I was watching South Park and when it went out I could still make out the picture. The sound is good and the 'power' light is still working.

its the L5QX model

i read the bit earlier about the power cord and ruled that out.

any help would be appreciated and sorry o hijack the thread


----------

